# BSM Martial Arts Academy - Edmonton, Alberta.



## Baoquan (Jan 9, 2003)

Can anyone give me the heads up on BSM MA Academy, in  Edmonton, Alberta, Canada?? Job opportunity has arisen in Edmonton, and i'm looking for somewhere to train. 

It's run by Brad Murphy, and accredited by Larry Hartsell, and is part of the Jun Fan Jeet Kune Do Grappling Association.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers

Bao


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2003)

That's a long move you're contemplating!


----------



## Baoquan (Jan 12, 2003)

Its gone beyond considering - I'm moving... either transfering with the company i'm working with now (in which case i can live wherever i want) or preferably doing something new, with someone new. Luckily, my girlfriend loves canada, and doesn't mind where we live. 

So, i'm looking for places to train. The job in Edmonton would be perfect, so right now i'm looking for somewhere to train near there. I usually train boxing & JKD, but i'm willing to give anything a go - and i'd really like to do some ground grappling, as i'm a complete virgin as far as dirt-rolling goes. Any training recommendations in the area would be great. 

Cheers

Bao.


----------

